# Circa 1850 Try Plane



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a good repair, I've steered away from wooden planes(so far).


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Cooldavion, I had bought a coffin scraper and had very poor luck with the blade. It was from the same time period. So it sits on a shelf waiting for me to find a blade. But there is something about the way the wood tools feel on your project. You get feedback, kinda, sorta in a way.
Deke, good one even my wife laughed. Never had a groz, but I went and priced them. They look about the same as a buck brothers. I have buck brothers and thanks to lj's and the internet. I am able to tune them and get them to produce. But it is a fight. If I get it set, don't dare move it.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

That plane restoration looks great! I am sure it will be tons of fun to use.

As for the poke at Groz, I actually have a couple of horrid Footprint planes that I am able to get pretty good results with. I'll agree that Groz could have better quality finishes on their products and more accurate adjustment mechanisms, but to tell the truth, there is a big difference between what we expect in terms of tolerances in tools and what is actually needed to do a good job. Granted, Veritas, Lie-Nielsen, etc. all have gotten us spoiled in terms of keeping parts flat to "less than a thou," even though we don't need anywhere near this accuracy to get good results when working wood.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree David. I have always been a hybrid woodworker. But since it is now my hobby I find myself going towards all hand. But I don't need it to the thou. I want it to look hand made. THERE is no better finish than with a hand plane. JMHO
If they cant find you hansom at lest they can find you handy


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Good job saving that one and putting it back to work.
I am curious as to your choice of red Oak for the patch on the mouth. I have a similar plane in need of that treatment, but I haven't researched the repair much yet. Was red oak a recommendation you saw somewhere or just a matter of what was on hand?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Swirt the oak was my choice because I wanted hard, domestic wood and a color difference to let you know there was a repair. Dont tell anybody I signed the backside of the repair. I also used ca for the adhesive. I did not want any water in or on the plane. The plane stock was no where near the pith of the tree. And that is where I see most of the checking problems in a plane of this age.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice job on the repair. 
It was a common practice during the 17 &1800s for journeyman jointers to stamp their tools with a stamp that they earned during apprenticeship.

It might be interesting to go to Ancestry.com to see if you can learn anything about the former owner.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info superdav.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

looks like a good repair Superdav 
congrat´s with your new toy 
I my self has just started to restore 50+ woodenplanes and a bunch of other tools 
and I´m going to make a blog about it ….thank´s for inspiring me to continue with the work 
(you can see them in my toolgloats )

thank´s for sharing 
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennis, The first one I found was in my own town and I paid for it. It gave me all sorts of trouble. But as my dad would tell me "son don't give up". It's a gamble when you invest money in something this old. But now I got the fever. I dont think I will do the ebay thing. I enjoy driving all over and looking for them.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

then don´t forget the fleamarkets …LOL

take a look at Swirt´s blog about it and the link in it …..I sure you will like it 

http://lumberjocks.com/swirt/blog/17912

good luck with the hunt 
Dennis


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a similar plane from the same era, built by the Ohio Tool Company. I have not restored it yet, but now I am inspired. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bring 'em back alive!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennis and Rich I am glad the plane project has inspired you guys to, quote poopiecat "bring em back alive" . I just went and got some 5/4 red oak and the joiner does fine work. Watch out twisted timber.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm doing a re-sole on a Stanley #26. The poor thing has already once been thrashed by somebody who cut a new mouth and reversed the iron hardware to face the opposite direction. It'll get a new red beech sole and laminated tote and knob, I just regret losing the Stanley stamping on the front of the plane.


----------



## yougbuckwoodworker (Sep 29, 2010)

looks great, im in the process of making one ill post some picks soon hopefully if all gos well mines a jack plane might make a block plane out of iron wood


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Poopiecat and Ritty, we well know that the craftsmanship we apply to our work makes it something to hand down or pass on. I know the craftsmanship that manufactures such as Ohio tool and Stanley, placed in there tools. Gives us a reason to repair and pass on the wealth of there design. 
Dont fix it if it aint broke.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

These are great antique wooden plane finds Dave, I wish I could find some like that here. A good throat fix on that one also. I don't think you would have any problem catching up with the bucket project. We are not rushing, just enjoying ourselves. I haven't had so much fun in years, and I think that's because it's mostly quiet and dust free handwork and of course watching with interest what the other participants are coming up with and the banter that goes with it.


----------

